# Yarn shops in Perth, Western Australia



## Rita777

Any knitters / crocheters here from Perth, Western Australia? Where do you buy your yarns? So far I've only shopped at Spotlight, and find the selection limited. I'm not sure about buying yarn online as I **** to hold it before I buy to _feel_ the yarn.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Rita777 said:


> Any knitters / crocheters here from Perth, Western Australia? Where do you buy your yarns? So far I've only shopped at Spotlight, and find the selection limited. I'm not sure about buying yarn online as I **** to hold it before I buy to _feel_ the yarn.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I generally do not buy commercial yarn as I spin my own but here are a few suggestions.

Crossways Wool & Fabrics
www.woolshop.com.au
2 Google reviews · Google+ page
Shop 15, Crossways Shopping Centre, Rokeby Road
Subiaco WA
(08) 9381 4286
Dormani Yarns
dormani-yarns.com
318 Lord Street
Highgate WA
(08) 9328 3050

The Wool Shack ABN: 478 285 464 23 
PO Box 743, Inglewood, Perth, WA 6932, Australia 
w: www.thewoolshack.com e: [email protected] 
tel (AUS):+61 (0)8 9371 8864 
The Wool Shack is an online store only and does not have shop front 
We are open for telephone enquiries mon-fri 9:30am-2:30pm (WST)

The WA Handspinners Dyers and Weavers Guild in Menora also has a large selection of yarn that they sell to their members.

Then these is Bilby Yarns and The Wool Den. I will check their address for you.

Bilby Yarns
Craft Store
Address: 2/6 Harrison Street, Willagee WA 6156
Phone08) 9331 8818

Calico & Ivy
Address: 10 Glyde Street, Perth WA 6012
Phone08) 9383 3794

Sal's Wool Den
Contact details
Address: 1092 Orton Road,Cardup., Perth, WA 6122
Perth City, Perth Metro
Tel: 04 12377343
http://www.salswoolden.com


----------



## Janden

Hi I am from Perth and have had the same problem. Spotlight used to be quite good but their supplies seem to have changed. I have bought yarn on line from Bendigo Woollen Mills and found them to be excellent and good value for money. They send you colour charts and advise you on specials. I wanted to buy Rowan wool and could not find it anywhere in Perth. However I ended up ordering from Deramores in England. They also give great service and have a great selection. I find it sad that we have lost quite a few shops over the years and the choice of yarn is limited.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Janden said:


> Hi I am from Perth and have had the same problem. Spotlight used to be quite good but their supplies seem to have changed. I have bought yarn on line from Bendigo Woollen Mills and found them to be excellent and good value for money. They send you colour charts and advise you on specials. I wanted to buy Rowan wool and could not find it anywhere in Perth. However I ended up ordering from Deramores in England. They also give great service and have a great selection. I find it sad that we have lost quite a few shops over the years and the choice of yarn is limited.


I have bought from 'achronicyarnoholic' on ebay and found the service to be excellent. I think it is the same seller who sells on etsy under the name yarnaholic. Bendigo have an excellent range.


----------



## annejo

I have cones of wool for sale..lovely colours..Anne


----------



## JanetofAus

Crossways also has a shop at Fremantle; Denmark has a shop which sells (among other yarns and materials) Majestic Merino wool, which is from local property Ayr Sailean; Northampton General Store has a fabulous range; Blue Box at Busselton isn't too bad. Use yarn as an excuse for a weekend away, lol.


----------

